# Friday's privy from hell



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been absent from the forum for a while, but I figured I'd post this recent dig for fun. On the 28th, I finally dug a privy again, after about a year. Probed out this 1868 house a couple weeks ago, and got to dig it on Friday.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2012)

It was 30 something degrees, so we got to work quickly to warm up.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2012)

Things looked good early on, as we found 1880's shards a foot down.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2012)

But things soon took a rocky turn...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2012)

The pit was filled almost entirely with rocks. A little mud in between to stick the rocks together, but basically all rocks.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2012)

Here's Tom down a little further.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2012)

Here's me 7-8 feet down, at the bottom... Guess what, we had a foot of water to deal with. Anything that could go wrong with this privy, did.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice pics Connor....Weve dug a couple looked just like that...[] One or two bottles stuck down in the lower edges/corners... I'm dyin' to know, was there anything in the bottom layer besides water?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2012)

A badly cartooned image showing that the privy is in line with where the house's porch used to be.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2012)

But we did find some stuff to make the dig bearable.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2012)

This is my first squat. An Oscar Seifert from Newark. Cracked unfortunately, from the pressure of the rocks.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2012)

The back is pretty nice...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2012)

Another one, a John U. Gent from NYC.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2012)

The back


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2012)

My first Warner's, finally. Found four other broken ones in the hole. This one's got a crude applied lip, and is from the early 1880's.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2012)

A cool little med, unfortunately with a giant lip chip


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2012)

A whittled and really early Dr. Pierce's Catarrh Remedy. Has "DR. SAGES" on one panel.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2012)

Dr. Sages


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hinge mold base!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2012)

A nice early Stafford's Ink.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2012)

Somebody in the house was sick for a long time... We found dozens of these pill vials.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2012)

A very early jar lid, probably to a lightning jar. Has a bunch of 60's patent dates, the latest is 68.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2012)

An early bottle from a local druggist, J. P. Scherff of Bloomfield. He started business in 1875, this broken med is probably from less than a decade later.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2012)

One other bottle worth mentioning... But it's not with me right now, I'll post it in two weeks when I have it back. It's safe to say it's the best bottle of the dig though!


----------



## epackage (Dec 30, 2012)

Tom told me it was a rocky one, he wasn't kidding...[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> One other bottle worth mentioning... But it's not with me right now, I'll post it in two weeks when I have it back. It's safe to say it's the best bottle of the dig though!


 
 A cliff hanger, eh? []
 Nice post Wheelie, glad you're leaving no stone un-turned in your bottle quest..!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice digging Kid. I have to get mu azz out there. Nice blobs!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 30, 2012)

way to git-r-done, was jimmy hoffa in there?[8D]


----------



## NyDigger1 (Dec 30, 2012)

great bottles man [8D]


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 30, 2012)

Man, that does look like a tough dig!  At least you found some bottles.  I have two of those fruit jar lids.  One is thick and heavy and the other is a bit thinner.  I'm sure the jar they go on will ring a bell, but I'm lost for now.


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 30, 2012)

glad there was something in there for ya, you gotta wonder where they got all the rocks sometimes!


----------



## Ratzilla (Dec 30, 2012)

jar lid is a common mason's improved lid...other stuff is nice, though! At least there was some glass in those rocks, don't always get that lucky!


----------



## Jim (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice dig, guys. Those rocky pits suck, but you got a few nice bottles. Two dated squats would make my day.  ~Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 30, 2012)

Glaad you found a few survivors....Can't wait to see what the "good one" is...[]


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Dec 30, 2012)

That's a lot of rocks.  Glad you got some decent stuff.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 30, 2012)

You Rock


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 30, 2012)

That dig rocks Connor!  Lol.  Nice dig and pics.  Thanks for sharin.

 PD


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks guys. And yeah tigue, we are wondering where the rocks came from! They aren't native rocks. These were shale and river rocks I believe, while sandstone is the normal local rock. They were definitely brought in from somewhere else. Why, who knows.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Dr. Sages


 
 Hey Connor, 

 Way to rock the the year to a close. Thanks for the dig show. I love the rocking mould cut on "Dr. Sage's." Does it say, "Dr. Pierce, Prop'r"? 

 "Aqua bottle approximately 6 cm x 3 cm x 1.5 cm. Embossed on all sides: Front has "Catarrh Remedy"; sides have "Dr. Sage's" and "Buffalo;" back has "Dr. Pierce Prop'r." Bottle is corked and sealed and apparently contains the original contents.Dr. Pierce moved from Pennsylvania around 1867, and this was one of his original offerings. None of the other Pierce items is named for anyone other than Dr. Pierce. There is some question regarding the existence of a Dr. Sage in relation to this product. 
 Subject	Pierce, R. V. (Ray Vaughn), 1840-1914; World's dispensary medical association" New York Heritage.

 "Dr Sage's" was to be used with the ever popular Dr. Pierce's Fountain Nasal Injector...






 "For the treatment of catarrh, Pierce recommended Dr Sageâ€™s Catarrh Remedy in conjunction with the Nasal Injector. Strangely enough, the business address for Dr Sageâ€™s remedy was exactly the same as that for Pierceâ€™s other products â€“ the World Medical Association in Buffalo, NY." The Quack Doctor.




From.




From.


----------



## lil digger (Dec 31, 2012)

nice bottles
 !!


----------



## antiqueglass (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice job Connor!!   Thanks for posting!!


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Dec 31, 2012)

NICE  bottles


----------



## THE BADGER (Dec 31, 2012)

way to go connor,love those dated blobs at least it wasnt just rocks.diggin privies is just the sh== so enjoy everyone you do.   badger


----------



## GACDIG (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks like a hard rocky dig but you some nice keeper.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 1, 2013)

way to stick it out.  Got some nice bottles!


----------

